# Did Coker discontinue their 5.20's?



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Heard this from a friend..is this true? 

the tires are still listed on their website.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

more like denman doesnt make em anymore since their outta business

but short answer yes


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

reasons?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Aug 24 2010, 05:29 PM~18396520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I understand, Denman was the subcontractor for the Coker 5.20's.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 24 2010, 04:26 PM~18396495
> *Heard this from a friend..is this true?
> 
> the tires are still listed on their website.
> *


on back order till november


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 24 2010, 06:03 PM~18396819
> *on back order till november
> *


 Your source of info?


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

DAMN THESE TOO. SOMEONE NEEDS TO LEARN HOW TO MAKE TIRES AND MAKE EASY CASH FROM US LOWRIDERS. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 24 2010, 07:03 PM~18396819
> *on back order till november
> *


Don't count on them any time soon.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 24 2010, 06:03 PM~18396819
> *on back order till they find a new manufacturer hopefully buy november
> *


fixed,more like it--------------> :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Aug 24 2010, 07:26 PM~18396495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are fucking shit tires only good for show, god help you if you drive your car only 50 miles at a time :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 24 2010, 06:38 PM~18397661
> *Your source of info?
> *


hobbycar.com located in city of orange check them out.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I HAVE A NEW SET OF 13`S I`LL SELL IF THE CASH IS RIGHT
4 BRAND NEW COKER 13X5.20


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 24 2010, 10:45 PM~18399608
> *hobbycar.com located in city of orange check them out.
> *


http://www.widewhitetires.com/lowrider.html

:angry:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 24 2010, 10:08 PM~18399746
> *http://www.widewhitetires.com/lowrider.html
> 
> :angry:
> *


can get hankook 175/70r14 new. pm for price


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 24 2010, 11:13 PM~18399764
> *can get hankook 175/70r14 new. pm for price
> *


 I need 13's


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 24 2010, 10:14 PM~18399767
> *I need 13's
> *


I can find out tommarow ,but try pepboys first I know someone is saying you can't get them any longer, but they had them last month when I called for a price.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Omg not one person has suggested the Pre-order yet


Here's a coker tire for ya=fucking garbage


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 24 2010, 11:54 PM~18399958
> *Omg not one person has suggested the Pre-order yet
> Here's a coker tire for ya=fucking garbage
> 
> ...


Man whatcha'll know about them kind of tires ? :biggrin: :biggrin: Have ya'll rolled on them ? I don't know about them cokers


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

From what I've experienced, it's only the last runs of Cokers that split by the whitewall.
We have a few cars with Cokers (both 13's and 14's) that were bought a few years back and they're fine, even after putting lots of miles on them.

All of the people that had the whitewall split on them, bought tires from the last few runs of tires.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 25 2010, 03:53 AM~18400415
> *From what I've experienced, it's only the last runs of Cokers that split by the whitewall.
> We have a few cars with Cokers (both 13's and 14's) that were bought a few years back and they're fine, even after putting lots of miles on them.
> 
> ...


i think your right, they must have cut some corner, or switched something towards the end, but the COKERS i got to sell are 3 years old. still wraped up 
so i know these are from the "GOOD" BATCH


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll still just wait and roll on my 155's for now


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 25 2010, 01:20 PM~18403787
> *I'll still just wait and roll on my 155's for now
> *


until they're gone too hno: :tears:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Aug 24 2010, 11:54 PM~18399958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES, I HAVE!

I've had several issues with them as you can see from the pic I posted under another thread....


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 25 2010, 07:09 PM~18406248
> *HEY! Thats my tire! :biggrin:
> YES, I HAVE!
> 
> ...











YEA A COKER 5 20 I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND BUT IT DID


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BRAND NEW SET OF 13`S SKINNY`S THAT I BOUGHT 3 YEARS AGO, AND NEVER USED THEM


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 25 2010, 10:48 PM~18407752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE EXACT SAME SHIT THAT HAPPENED TO ME, FUCKING BULLSHIT TIRES!!!!! ONE DID THIS THE OTHER 3 JUST SPLIT LIKE THEY WERE SLASHED, BUT 2 OF THEM WERE ON THE BACK SIDE SO I KNOW BETTER


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 25 2010, 10:48 PM~18407752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit tires!!!!!! 
Wouldn't trade a nut for a set of 5 :wow: !
They look great, however I DRIVE my car so they fell apart... Therefore IMO they are worthless, weak ass, fake lowrider tires


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr+Aug 25 2010, 10:28 PM~18408221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 25 2010, 08:48 PM~18407752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some bullshit.


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2010, 03:45 PM~18403969
> *until they're gone too  hno:  :tears:
> *


Naaa,I'm for sure firestone at least will still make them


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 26 2010, 12:17 AM~18408994
> *thats some bullshit.
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like a new 5.20 pic is on the website...
anyone find out if they are back in stock

http://store.cokertire.com/520-13-premium-...rider-tire.html


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 20 2010, 10:20 AM~19374406
> *looks like a new 5.20 pic is on the website...
> anyone find out if they are back in stock
> 
> ...


WHY BOTHER WITH THESE CHOKERS
WHEN THE OG TIRES WILL BE OUT SOON?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 11:36 AM~19374893
> *WHY BOTHER WITH THESE CHOKERS
> WHEN THE OG TIRES WILL BE OUT SOON?
> AND YES I HEARD THE COKERS HAVE BEEN PUSHED BACK IN PRODUCTION, LIKE I ORIGINALY SAID, BUT GUYS HERE INSISTED I WAS WRONG.
> *



sent you a pm sir


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hope so....

these split just by sitting in the house..was about to sell em too


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

THE RETOOLED TIRED ARE COMING OUT IN FEB. TALKED TO 2 PEOPLE AT COKER. THEY DROPPED THE "LOWRIDER SERIES" WRITING AND ARE MAKING THEM 6 PLY, NOT 2 AND CORRECTING SIDEWALL ISSUES.

WHAT IS THIS THE 4TH THREAD ON THIS TIRE THIS YR?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 12:36 PM~19374893
> *WHY BOTHER WITH THESE CHOKERS
> WHEN THE OG TIRES WILL BE OUT SOON?
> *


if i can buy now i would... soon is not today.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 20 2010, 11:46 AM~19374958
> *THE RETOOLED TIRED ARE COMING OUT IN FEB. TALKED TO 2 PEOPLE AT COKER. THEY DROPPED THE "LOWRIDER SERIES" WRITING AND ARE MAKING THEM 6 PLY, NOT 2 AND CORRECTING SIDEWALL ISSUES.
> 
> WHAT IS THIS THE 4TH THREAD ON THIS TIRE THIS YR?
> *


if aint got the thread aint fkn with em


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 20 2010, 11:46 AM~19374958
> *THE RETOOLED TIRED ARE COMING OUT IN FEB. TALKED TO 2 PEOPLE AT COKER. THEY DROPPED THE "LOWRIDER SERIES" WRITING AND ARE MAKING THEM 6 PLY, NOT 2 AND CORRECTING SIDEWALL ISSUES.
> 
> WHAT IS THIS THE 4TH THREAD ON THIS TIRE THIS YR?
> *


W
WIDER TREAD MIGHT BE A PLUS ON A HEAVY ASS CAR


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

YES, WHO WOULDN'T WANT A BETTER TIRE. THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD THING AND THE PRICE ONLY WENT TO 129.00 PER TIRE.

5.20 tires: WE CAN REBUILD THEM. BETTER, FASTER, STRONGER (start music)....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 20 2010, 10:41 AM~19374926
> *hope so....
> 
> these split just by sitting in the house..was about to sell em too
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

EVEN THE ORG 5.20 WERE 4 PLY. NOT SURE WHY THEY CHEATED EVERYONE WITH 2 PLY TIRES?? :wow: :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/COK-506544


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 20 2010, 10:46 AM~19374958
> *THE RETOOLED TIRED ARE COMING OUT IN FEB. TALKED TO 2 PEOPLE AT COKER. THEY DROPPED THE "LOWRIDER SERIES" WRITING AND ARE MAKING THEM 6 PLY, NOT 2 AND CORRECTING SIDEWALL ISSUES.
> 
> WHAT IS THIS THE 4TH THREAD ON THIS TIRE THIS YR?
> *


There gonna be 4 ply not 6 that's wat I was told and they should be out soon


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 20 2010, 09:40 PM~19379729
> *There gonna be 4 ply not 6 that's wat I was told and they should be out soon
> *


i want a 10 ply!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 20 2010, 04:20 PM~19377097
> *EVEN THE ORG 5.20 WERE 4 PLY. NOT SURE WHY THEY CHEATED EVERYONE WITH 2 PLY TIRES?? :wow:  :wow:
> *


they led, on thereadvertising. they claimed 4 ply, when they showed up it said 2 ply. and guys on here still challened the fact of a 4 ply with me. when i`m holding the tire stating 2 ply!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 20 2010, 03:18 PM~19376685
> *YES, WHO WOULDN'T WANT A BETTER TIRE. THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD THING AND THE PRICE ONLY WENT TO 129.00 PER TIRE.
> 
> 5.20 tires: WE CAN REBUILD THEM. BETTER, FASTER, STRONGER (start music)....
> *


rocky music?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 25 2010, 08:48 PM~18407752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heh looks like a lop sided pancake :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nomnomnomnom


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: 








They better hurry, can't beat this look.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Dec 20 2010, 10:33 PM~19381199
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X78


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 08:56 PM~19379918
> *rocky music?
> *


SIX MILLION DOLLAR MAN: STEVE AUSTIN, MAN BARELY ALIVE, WE CAN REBUILD HIM, STRONGER, FASTER, MORE POWERFUL THAN THE AVE MAN. 

HENCE, THE NEW 5.20 TIRE.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Dec 20 2010, 10:33 PM~19381199
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 13 or 14?

It looks alot better than what they had.......


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

TALK TO PATRICK AT COKER HE COULD GIVE YOU THE LOW DOWN.HE A COOL VATO AND DRIVES LOW RIDER.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

:biggrin: 








They better hurry, can't beat this look.... :thumbsup:
[/quote]
WAT!!!???? OH YESS I CAN BEAT THAT LOOK ..O.G 520 CAN BEAT IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAT!!!???? OH YESS I CAN BEAT THAT LOOK ..O.G 520 CAN BEAT IT :biggrin: :biggrin: 








[/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

TILL FEB N BOUT 150.00 A TIRE  :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Dec 22 2010, 11:49 PM~19399767
> *TILL FEB N BOUT 150.00 A TIRE    :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Dec 22 2010, 10:49 PM~19399767
> *TILL FEB N BOUT 150.00 A TIRE    :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


129.00


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 23 2010, 12:49 PM~19403366
> *129.00
> *


+ shipping it might get to the 150 a tire


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62legacy_@Dec 22 2010, 12:02 AM~19390560
> * TALK TO PATRICK AT COKER HE COULD GIVE YOU THE LOW DOWN.HE A COOL VATO AND DRIVES LOW RIDER.
> *


THAT MEANS HE'LL HELP YOU??? :uh:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 23 2010, 02:59 PM~19403815
> *THAT MEANS HE'LL HELP YOU??? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAT!!!???? OH YESS I CAN BEAT THAT LOOK ..O.G 520 CAN BEAT IT :biggrin: :biggrin: 








[/quote]
Hey, I have that picture saved :biggrin: .......Bad ass look. Did you ever sell them??


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 23 2010, 11:59 AM~19403815
> *THAT MEANS HE'LL HELP YOU??? :uh:
> *


he might help take your money :cheesy:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

Just checked out summitracing.com look up Coker lowrider, 13 and 14" 520 for 85.00 each...


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Dec 25 2010, 08:39 PM~19420838
> *Just checked out summitracing.com look up Coker lowrider, 13 and 14" 520 for 85.00 each...
> *


#

*

# Estimated Ship Date: 1/19/2011


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Dec 26 2010, 04:19 PM~19424633
> *#
> 
> *
> ...



Ill snatch them up at that..


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2010, 09:00 PM~19379970
> *heh looks like a lop sided pancake  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

> I HAD THAT PROBLEM ONLY THE REARS TIRES WOULD THAT WHAT THE F---


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 25 2010, 09:48 PM~18407752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the big whitewall did it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 20 2010, 11:41 AM~19374926
> *hope so....
> 
> these split just by sitting in the house..was about to sell em too
> ...


the white rubber is a very soft compound, way softer than the normal tire rubber. this is another one of the reasons they split so easily. 

and god damn thats a big ass whitewall


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:yessad:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

so did they still selling these chokers agian??
or what???
:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 27 2010, 06:25 AM~19429500
> *so did they still selling these chokers agian??
> or what???
> :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


mid feb. which could turn into mid april and so on. i got my first quote of first of dec, then at the end of nov, they said mid feb, i'll call again in 3 weeks and be told april i bet. we'll see. 

i talked to 2 diff reps over there in TN.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 27 2010, 02:03 PM~19432072
> *mid feb. which could turn into mid april and so on. i got my first quote of first of dec, then at the end of nov, they said mid feb, i'll call again in 3 weeks and be told april i bet. we'll see.
> 
> i talked to 2 diff reps over there in TN.
> *


    
good lookin out


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2010, 12:19 AM~19427916
> *the big whitewall did it
> *


fatwhiteowned :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2010, 11:22 PM~19427941
> *the white rubber is a very soft compound, way softer than the normal tire rubber. this is another one of the reasons they split so easily.
> 
> and god damn thats a big ass whitewall
> *


starts off as a zit










then BAM


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2010, 10:17 PM~19454289
> *starts off as a zit
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

i live bout twenty minutes from coker tire in chattanooga and they still have some 5:20 in stock there..also they are redoing them and going to be better for those who do not use a tube like they where intended for..thats why most split and bubble up..and they are actually cheaper than 129 bucks too.i'll keep you guys posted asap


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Dec 30 2010, 08:21 AM~19457082
> *i live bout twenty minutes from coker tire in chattanooga and they still have some 5:20 in stock there..also they are redoing them and going to be better for those who do not use a tube like they where intended for..thats why most split and bubble up..and they are actually cheaper than 129 bucks too.i'll keep you guys posted asap
> *


SO IF THEY RAN A TUBE, THEY WOULD HAVE NO ISSUES?
SO THE OLD PRICE 88.00? PLUS A 10.00 TUBE
CHEAPER THAN THE 129.00 "NEW PRICE"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2010, 10:17 PM~19454289
> *starts off as a zit
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 30 2010, 01:35 PM~19458665
> *SO IF THEY RAN A TUBE, THEY WOULD HAVE NO ISSUES?
> SO THE OLD PRICE 88.00? PLUS A 10.00 TUBE
> CHEAPER THAN THE 129.00 "NEW PRICE"
> *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Dec 30 2010, 09:21 AM~19457082
> *i live bout twenty minutes from coker tire in chattanooga and they still have some 5:20 in stock there..also they are redoing them and going to be better for those who do not use a tube like they where intended for..thats why most split and bubble up..and they are actually cheaper than 129 bucks too.i'll keep you guys posted asap
> *


the fact that Coker is telling people to USE TUBES is just another reason to say FUCK COKER. thats some ignorant shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wouldnt know the first thing about buying innner tubes for a car, what the fuck?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Dec 31 2010, 05:36 PM~19469901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

inner tubes are for newbies..... live and learn :uh:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 1 2011, 12:57 AM~19472589
> *inner tubes are for newbies..... live and learn :uh:
> *



Inner tubes for what??

It's not snowin here yet


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Adding a tube to a tire doesn't magically increase its load rating or prevent the sidewall from splitting. Think about it a tube is nothing but a thin piece of rubber it's not like it's steel belted.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 1 2011, 08:17 PM~19476154
> *Adding a tube to a tire doesn't magically increase its load rating or prevent the sidewall from splitting. Think about it a tube is nothing but a thin piece of rubber it's not like it's steel belted.
> *


^ tire condom. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolchevy (Oct 10, 2009)

i emailed 'em and got this message


> *Yes, the manufacturer is redeveloping these tires and making several
> improvements. We hope to once again have these tires in stock by late
> spring of this year. Feel free to check back for availability."
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolchevy_@Jan 3 2011, 07:59 PM~19493890
> *i emailed 'em and got this message
> *


aint buying that

even if they are

i want my set that SPLIT on their own and cost me 2 dayton hoops replaced before i consider any of their garbage.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 1 2011, 04:17 PM~19476154
> *Adding a tube to a tire doesn't magically increase its load rating or prevent the sidewall from splitting. Think about it a tube is nothing but a thin piece of rubber it's not like it's steel belted.
> *


true.. 
but maybe a tube will give a tire even pressure and not so much on a weak /thin spot on a tire 
:dunno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 25 2010, 03:53 AM~18400415
> *From what I've experienced, it's only the last runs of Cokers that split by the whitewall.
> We have a few cars with Cokers (both 13's and 14's) that were bought a few years back and they're fine, even after putting lots of miles on them.
> 
> ...


Think so, didnt Lowrider magazine do a test on em a few years back against the other cheap tires people were using at the time and say that the cokers were way better????


----------

